# Advice for dealing with nsfw art clients?



## SevenArms (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi! I would like some opinion about a situation I have right now. I'm an illustrator of nsfw/mature content art, so you may have an idea of what kind of themes I manage.

I'm pretty comfortable with that and honestly I enjoy this work. I'm used to talk about many strong topics, taboo themes and private details with my clients. I'm also used to those dirty and perverted comments in my images; after all it's part of it, and if I didn't get those, then I'm doing a bad work.

However, there is this particular guy who just... well, creeps me out! He comments almost all my work in other galleries, and ask me where I'm from, how it's the city where I live, if I'll do nsfw art of my avatar, if my avatar has a resemblance to me, and the dirty comments he puts in my images seems... not right. I feel like he's getting to personal... It just turn on my red flags, and I don't know if this guy it's just to much friendly.

I want to block him, my husband definitely wants me to block him, but technically, he haven't done anything bad I guess... I just don't want to have bad publicity because I was rude to a watcher, so, what do you think? Any advise?


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 24, 2016)

My book is better safe then sorry and just block him. However you could issue a warning then see what he does. Then block him if he continues. Or ignore him completely.


----------



## darien (Aug 24, 2016)

*Option one:*
Use this group's icon and put it on your FA profile Userpage of nocreepycomments -- Fur Affinity [dot] net do something similar on your profile for other sites in an effort to ward off creepy comments. Then if it continues block him.

*Option two:*
delete/hide his creepy comments so that others don't see it and think it's ok then block him outright.

*Option three:*
the nice approach, message him and explain how his overly personal questions and comments make you feel uncomfortable and you'd rather not see any more of them- giving him the chance to curb it. It is possible he's just trying to be friendly and doesn't realize how much of a creeper he's coming off as. Of course, if it continues- simply block him.

Ignoring it and hoping it goes away just will not work. You have to address it one way or another- allowing it to continue will only make matters worse.  Personally.. I'd go with option one.

Be aware that if he makes another account or has his friends start messaging you about it after he's been blocked- you have every right to- and absolutely should bring it to the attention of an Admin/Moderator via the trouble ticket system. Harassment is completely against the rules.

Don't be afraid to block people that insist on being creepy, harassing, or both- neither you nor your significant other should have to put up with it or the stress it brings. The loss of one potential client is nothing compared to your emotional well-being.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 24, 2016)

Producing sexual content (even sexual content featuring your own avatar - not saying you do, just that doing so doesn't change this in any way) does not give people a right to sexualize you without your consent. If you're not comfortable with a comment, you have every right to hide it, or ask the user to please not make that type of comment again, or both. If someone makes you feel uncomfortable or unsafe, you have every right to block them, and whether you decide to give them a warning first or provide them with a reason as for why you're blocking them is entirely up to you. And as Darien said, if you block them and they decide to circumvent your block (and this includes doing something like posting a journal saying "SevenArms blocked me!!! Don't commission her she is so rude!!!"), you have every right to report them and let site staff handle the situation for you from there.

Your profile and submissions are _your_ space, and you have every right to use the tools provided to you (comment hiding, shout removal, blocking) to keep your space comfortable for you.


----------



## SevenArms (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you so much to all for your advise! I have no idea of that group, I'm going to put their icon on my profile and tell him to cut it off with the creepiness, if there's any more notes from him I'll block him


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 24, 2016)

Dunno about the icon, I find it kinda hypocritical and customer-unfriendly to use it while being a pr0n artist - like banning "weird geeky talks" in a comic book shop or something, lol. Aside of that, plain honesty seems like the best course of action for me - blatantly telling him that he's going a bit too far with his comments, and that you don't like when random strangers try to invade your private life. Being overly polite all the time isn't doing much good for publicity too, after all - it starts coming off as unsincere and forced over time.

>Examples of acceptable comments:
>"That dick is awesome."
 This is hilarious, lol


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 24, 2016)

If you dislike him then block him. If you're a bleeding for money then don't

There's nothing here that requires thinking

#Where'sMyPhishingEvidence2016


----------



## SevenArms (Aug 24, 2016)

Quick update, I talk to him, and long story short he is not only a creepy guy but a douchebag too, so, no second thoughts, it's blocked now. I like to be polite  unless people give a very good reason no to. I know it's hard to tell sometimes, but I'm sure that people who work in the same field knows, that there's a thin line between the normal dirty/perverted comments and the creepy ones. And it's not normal that just one of your watchers gives you red flags. Now on I'm going to trust more when that happens  Thank you so much to all! ^-^/


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 24, 2016)

SevenArms said:


> Quick update, I talk to him, and long story short he is not only a creepy guy but a douchebag too, so, no second thoughts, it's blocked now. I like to be polite  unless people give a very good reason no to. I know it's hard to tell sometimes, but I'm sure that people who work in the same field knows, that there's a thin line between the normal dirty/perverted comments and the creepy ones. And it's not normal that just one of your watchers gives you red flags. Now on I'm going to trust more when that happens  Thank you so much to all! ^-^/



There's polite

And there's being a doormat

#Where'sMyPhishingEvidence2016


----------

